# My Opinion on TBC



## JBCustomPens (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Today, I got my centers from Johnny. I just started to turn a Imperial, and oh man, there is no way I'll ever go back to a mandrel. It is so much more accurate and easier. I'd encourage anyone who is currently using a mandrel to switch. It will greatly improve your turning skills. Thanks Johnny for helping me get set up.

Have a good one!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 21, 2009)

I recently got a bunch of stuff from Johnny, and I'll say this, My pens have turned out better. And I find it much easier, might just be me though.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 21, 2009)

JBCustomPens said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today, I got my centers from Johnny. I just started to turn a Imperial, and oh man, there is no way I'll ever go back to a mandrel.  snip:



Just wondering if you used factory bushings or did you get Johnny bushings also?


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 21, 2009)

I used factory bushings, but then I took them off when it was time to scrape or skew it down. Then I used calipers. I noticed that it was slightly out of round with the bushings, but after I scrapered it down, it went back to being round.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you got on center so easily! 
Sounds like it was a good experience for you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll agree with ya . Got a picture over in SOYP ! :biggrin: Thanks John !


----------



## Parson (Dec 21, 2009)

What does TBC stand for?


----------



## John M (Dec 21, 2009)

I have only turned one pen using his stuff, tail stock and bushings, and it was pretty nice, and true the whole time.  it is the best way to go.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 21, 2009)

Parson said:


> What does TBC stand for?



Turning Between Centers!

George


----------



## bitshird (Dec 21, 2009)

Unless it's something weird, or something I don't usually do I turn everything between centers. even made some delrin cones with a long taper, they work great for finishing, (thanks Lee)


----------



## leehljp (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats JB. 

For me, I don't push a method just because I do it, but I do push a method that offers better accuracy in a more simplistic package. The gain is for the user, not me. TBC also cuts down on the number frustrations. And puts people into turning with a few less steps.


----------



## Parson (Dec 22, 2009)

robutacion said:


> Turning Between Centers!
> 
> George



Whew. Thank you!


----------



## Parson (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm growing frustrated with turning with a mandrel. I seem to bend them now and then and then my material is warped. Can someone point me to a parts list for TBC and a tutorial?


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 22, 2009)

:good:





Parson said:


> I'm growing frustrated with turning with a mandrel. I seem to bend them now and then and then my material is warped. Can someone point me to a parts list for TBC and a tutorial?



Here you go 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54760


----------



## handplane (Dec 22, 2009)

Since I started TBC the only time I use the mandrel is to rough out 7mm blanks.  Even they go between centers for final cutting and finishing.  TBC is so much easier for me and things come out a lot better for me now.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 22, 2009)

Parson said:


> I'm growing frustrated with turning with a mandrel. I seem to bend them now and then and then my material is warped. Can someone point me to a parts list for TBC and a tutorial?



The list actually isn't that complicated. Depending on what you plan to do, you can TBC with a dead center and live center. But, if you plan to drill on the lathe, you will probably need a collet chuck, drill chuck, and maybe even a steb center. Even though it may be a little confusing to start with, you will really appreciate the switch!


----------

